# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Κόμβος Craven

## craven

χμ.. εν αναμονή του site survey (αφού ο μόνος που πιάνω 1000% είναι ο Νάσος που πιάνω και απο το μπαλκόνι μου... ) ας αναιβάσω καμιά φώτο απ την ταράτσα μου... οι φώτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες απο κινητό και όχι απλά είναι άθλια ποιότητα και δεν υπάρχει zoom αλλά αντίθετα τα δείχνει όλα και πιο μακριά  :: .. μάλιστα δεν μπορούσα να πάω πάνω στον ιστό όπου εκεί η θέα είναι μέρα με νύχτα....
Στην Πέμπτη φώτο είναι ο προφήτης ηλίας.. ο οποίος απ την φώτο δεν φαίνεται αλλά απ την ταράτσα φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα  :: 
Στην τέταρτη φώτο είναι το λιμάνι του πειραιά (αυτό το ψηλό κτήριο είναι ο ουρανοξύστης....
Στις 2 παραπάνω φώτο υπάρχει προφανώς άψογη οπτική επαφή με naso με pavlidisd με hook και με awmn405 ...
Στην τρίτη φώτο είναι ο κορυδαλλός.. υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή απ τον ιστό... (αφού υπάρχει οριακή απο κάτω)
Στην δεύτερη φώτο είναι προς macrx με τον οποίο λογικά πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή...
Στην πρώτη είναι προς Νίκαια (και γενικά προς αιγάλεω village κτλ...)
τα σπίτια που φαίνεται πως ξεπερνιώντε απο τον ιστό.. αν ισχύει αυτό τότε λόγω του ότι είμαι ψηλότερα απο αυτές τις περιοχές πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή....

----------


## craven

Συνέχεια....

H cantenna στο μπαλκόνι....  :: ))
και συνέχεια απ την θέα προς κερατσίνι (όλο το κερατσίνι φαίνεται...)

Ναί είναι αυτό που βλέπετε!.. η cantenna είναι στερεωμένη σε ένα φυτό με κορδέλλα απο κουτί απο τούρτα... το μονόπολο είναι κολλημένο με logo και οι τρύπες έγιναν με τυρμπουσόν... 
Αν αναρωτιέστε γιατί σημαδεύει μια πολυκατοικία (ο Νάσος είναι 60-70 μοίρες αριστερά) είναι γιατί τον πιάνω απ’ ανάκλαση!...  ::

----------


## jstiva

Καταρχήν είδατε όλοι πως μπορεί να χρησιμεύσουν στην νέα ταχνολογία ένας φύκος και μια κορδέλλα από κουτί ζαχαροπλαστείου?  ::  
Σημειώστε ότι ο φύκος κουνιέται κιόλας αρκετά με το αέρα...παρόλα αυτά το έχω δει να δουλεύει  ::  χωρίς ουτε καν να στοχεύει τον naso..

Mετά από αυτά που είδα εχτές και στην δική μου ταράτσα με την cantenna του Craven να σημαδεύει τα σύννεφα  ::  σκέφτομαι ότι Στάθη θα πρέπει να ήσουν καλός στο μπιλιάρδο  ::  

Επί του θέματος τώρα όντως οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι πολύ καλές και μάλλον μπερδεύουν, ακόμα και μένα - γνωστής και αποδεδειγμένης ευφυϊας - που έχω έρθει στην ταράτσα σου και ξέρω και την περιοχή αφού μένω δίπλα...

Αν θέλεις να έρθω με την ψηφιακή να βγάλουμε άλλες φωτό στην διάθεση σου, αλλά καλύτερα να περιμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα από το site survey

----------


## craven

> Καταρχήν είδατε όλοι πως μπορεί να χρησιμεύσουν στην νέα ταχνολογία ένας φύκος και μια κορδέλλα από κουτί ζαχαροπλαστείου?  
> Σημειώστε ότι ο φύκος κουνιέται κιόλας αρκετά με το αέρα...παρόλα αυτά το έχω δει να δουλεύει  χωρίς ουτε καν να στοχεύει τον naso..
> 
> Mετά από αυτά που είδα εχτές και στην δική μου ταράτσα με την cantenna του Craven να σημαδεύει τα σύννεφα  σκέφτομαι ότι Στάθη θα πρέπει να ήσουν καλός στο μπιλιάρδο  
> 
> Επί του θέματος τώρα όντως οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι πολύ καλές και μάλλον μπερδεύουν, ακόμα και μένα - γνωστής και αποδεδειγμένης ευφυϊας - που έχω έρθει στην ταράτσα σου και ξέρω και την περιοχή αφού μένω δίπλα...
> 
> Αν θέλεις να έρθω με την ψηφιακή να βγάλουμε άλλες φωτό στην διάθεση σου, αλλά καλύτερα να περιμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα από το site survey


Εγώ λέω όταν είναι να γίνει το site survey να μαζευτούμε (κερνάω πιτσα ποτό κτλ ότι θέλετε) και αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο φέρε και την ψηφιακή να τραβήξουμε καμιά...
Εγώ μπορώ να τραβήξω φωτος με την ψηφιακή βιντεοκάμερα αλλά θέλει dv θύρα το pc για να τις περάσεις... τέσπα!  ::

----------


## jstiva

ΟΚ Το site survey θα έχει και "δημοσιογραφική" κάλυψη  ::

----------


## Renos

Craven ο φυκος ειναι WiFi certified?

----------


## craven

> Craven ο φυκος ειναι WiFi certified?


αμέ!!! έχει και ISO!  :: P

----------


## jstiva

Από δίκτυα δεν ξέρω αλλά από ...Γεωπονική πάτος όλοι....  ::  
Δεν είναι φύκος ρε παιδιά...Γιούκα είναι...

----------


## craven

> Από δίκτυα δεν ξέρω αλλά από ...Γεωπονική πάτος όλοι....  
> Δεν είναι φύκος ρε παιδιά...Γιούκα είναι...


ωχ... και έβγαλα άδεια για φύκο.....  ::

----------

